Ask HN: Which blogs do you religiously follow? - refrigerator
======
samayshamdasani
[https://daringfireball.net](https://daringfireball.net) is a classic, but
good one.

Also, I have been reading a lot of
[https://hackernoon.com](https://hackernoon.com) lately.

